# IT job opportunities for women in abudabi



## loveme (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi all,
I am from India and i wanted to know how is the growth prospect of women in IT industry specially in abudabhi as I heard that some places in UAE restrict women from going outside after 6pm or without male company and not many companies recruit women. Please advice


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

loveme said:


> Hi all,
> I am from India and i wanted to know how is the growth prospect of women in IT industry specially in abudabhi as I heard that some places in UAE restrict women from going outside after 6pm or without male company and not many companies recruit women. Please advice


Hi,
I think you might have got your geography mixed up!
The UAE is not Saudi Arabia and women can go out at night and even drive here!
Jobs are available across all sectors
Cheers
Steve


----------



## loveme (Apr 26, 2017)

Is the salary of 30lakhs per anum sufficient for both husband and wife to rent a house and live there?


----------



## RashidS (Apr 26, 2017)

No its not true. Womens here get equal importance as men. No boundations for late night.Jobs are also for both across all sectors.


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

loveme said:


> Is the salary of 30lakhs per anum sufficient for both husband and wife to rent a house and live there?


Yes, you can rent and live a modest life.. you can also manage to save around 20-30% of that amount by limiting your expenses.. all of it is taxfree so that's a bonus.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

loveme said:


> Is the salary of 30lakhs per anum sufficient for both husband and wife to rent a house and live there?


Hello,

I believe the offer would be something like 15-18000 AED per month. Abu Dhabi is costly and your lifestyle will decide how much you save.

The salary will be based on your experience, the more experienced you are the more the salary.

All the best.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------

